# How much titanium dioxide ppo oils?



## reallyrita (Jan 9, 2008)

I just got my order of dual dispersable titanium dioxide to use in my cp soaps.  How much do I use ppo oils and how and when do I mix it in?


----------



## Lane (Jan 9, 2008)

I generally use 1/4 tsp per pound of oils for titanium dioxide, but I try to use 'white' oils...soooooo... you may have to use more?

This is a good question reallyrita... I think it has to do with WHY you are using the titanium dioxide... like are you trying to soften yellow oils? yellow FO's? just for fun?   

I used Black Oxide today...which has nothing to do with titanium dioxide, but I used a full 1/2 tsp for a two pound batch and I think it was too much. I'll have to see tomorrow. Crossing my fingers I don't end up with a gray lather.


----------



## reallyrita (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, Lane, right now I am trying to get my soaps lighter than tan or yellowish cream color.  I believe the darker color is coming from the FO's I have been playing around with.  So far I have only used PO (or Crisco or lard), OO and CO.  I use a very light colored OO I got from Sam's club. The reason I think it is my FOs is that the first two batches I made with Lavender EO came out as white as Ivory soap!!  Now, they are all some shade of tan or yellow except, of course, ahem....for that blue one I made the other day.  (it is curing out light tan now!!)  So, basically, I just want to counter the FO thing....I am not swirling or doing anything complicated yet!!


----------



## Lane (Jan 9, 2008)

Usually the TD won't cure the FO problem. It will help slighty, but not much. If you are using a vanilla based FO, I dont think it will help at all... :? 

Try at a 1/4tsp per pound rate and post some comparison pics! Oh! Also, I and the TD to my oils while I melt them, before I add the lye solution. This way it gets LOTS of stirring.


----------



## PhillipJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Lane.  I plan on using some black oxide soon.  How did you add that?  And please let us know how it turned out.  OK?


----------



## Lane (Jan 10, 2008)

PhillipJ said:
			
		

> Hey Lane.  I plan on using some black oxide soon.  How did you add that?  And please let us know how it turned out.  OK?



I used...let me find my notes paper....1/2 tsp for a recipe that included:
27 ounces of oil
8 ounces of water
3.8 ounces of Lye...

I mixed the oxide in with the oils before adding the lye solution...At trace I added 1oz Vanilla Sandlawood FO and 4oz of "chunks" (a previous sandalwood vanilla batch I did to test the FO's color effect...)

When I added the FO it went a slightly paler shade of black... It had a really hot gel and turned into a nice, glossy black... I reduced the insulation after 2 hours... It's been in the mold for about 5 hours now and it is still a nice glossy black! I will be unmolding it in the morning and slicing it. I'll post a pic here than.  My FIRST thought is that I may have used to much Oxide. (I did a second batch of soap, SAME recipe (different FO) with ultramarine Blue pigment and used only half as much. It looks like the color may be a bit "tamer")... Let's cross our fingers for white suds (and not gray ones!) in the morning.


----------



## PhillipJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Good luck on the lather part being colored.  I added too much red on my last batch and get pink suds.  That's the trouble with colors if too much is added.

   Tomorrow I plan on doing the black.  Might be a trade off, either a gray  bar or gray suds I'm thinking.


----------



## reallyrita (Jan 10, 2008)

Lane , are you saying that if the FO or EO is not a clear looking liquid, my soaps will pick up a tint from it even if I use TD?  I have not tried coloring my soaps yet...will the oxides and high PH colors designed for CP work if I also use an FO or EO? I would love to make a pale green soap or a soft rose one someday and have it smell nice too.  How is this done?  I guess if the FO discolors the soap, there is no way of knowing ahead of time what color you will end up with if you add a colorant to the batch.  Yikes!!


----------



## Lane (Jan 10, 2008)

PhillipJ said:
			
		

> Hey Lane.  I plan on using some black oxide soon.  How did you add that?  And please let us know how it turned out.  OK?



This is how it turned out... I thought the foam was going to be really gray...

As you can see, the soap is a very nice black:






And the foam and barely a tiny of gray... I compared it to my blender base which is a nice bright white...


----------



## Lane (Jan 10, 2008)

reallyrita said:
			
		

> Lane , are you saying that if the FO or EO is not a clear looking liquid, my soaps will pick up a tint from it even if I use TD?  I have not tried coloring my soaps yet...will the oxides and high PH colors designed for CP work if I also use an FO or EO? I would love to make a pale green soap or a soft rose one someday and have it smell nice too.  How is this done?  I guess if the FO discolors the soap, there is no way of knowing ahead of time what color you will end up with if you add a colorant to the batch.  Yikes!!



Yes, your soap will pick up the tint. And sometimes the FO will morph during gel phase or curing. And Vanilla goes brown, no matter what you do.  Yes, your high Ph colors will work if you use FO and EO. http://brambleberry.com/highpHlabcolor.html << Those are the colors I use...they make a range of pale to deep.


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I got a pale green from adding chlorophyll to my lye water.


----------

